# MHF 25 - 90 Fun



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

The number of active threads since 3.00pm yesterday (Sunday). Also as of now there are 19 MHF members online and 77 on Fun - perhaps MHF members go to sleep earlier!

Maybe game over which will be a great shame but I see no sign of this trend changing - the opposite in fact. :crying:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

peribro said:


> The number of active threads since 3.00pm yesterday (Sunday). Also as of now there are 19 MHF members online and 77 on Fun - perhaps MHF members go to sleep earlier!
> 
> Maybe game over which will be a great shame but I see no sign of this trend changing - the opposite in fact. :crying:


I totally disagree, Fun may have more post, but are they any good or just a load of crap, MHF is far better, I'm fully paid up on fun (I think), but it's months since I (Laika virgin) logged on, I find it extremely cliquey, so just don't bother with it.

And perhaps less negative posting on here would't do any harm.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

If you drop into their "U shaped Lounge" you will find a rather unpleasant undercurrent of attitudes. 
It is not so bad here and I hope would not be allowed on a corporate site for fear of legal action.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Sorry, I was only thinking the other day that things have been picking up here, we've had several "old timers" coming back to MHF as well as a good number of new members. I have no wish to look in to that other place :wink2: which by all accounts is populated by a large number of "funsters" who have political views somewhat to the right of Donald Trump and who aren't afraid to keep banging on about it. :frown2:


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

bognormike said:


> ...... political views somewhat to the right of Donald Trump .......... :frown2:


that'll be me then - but I don't overtly mention it as I like to think most sensible folk are the same !
<ducks>

:grin2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Ok then we will not mention it, there.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I find it strangely amusing that it is the self-confessed eye swiveling right wing loonies who consider that THEY are the only sensible ones.

I'm surprised they can type with their straitjackets on. :wink2:

Pinched from another forum..................


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It makes me laugh sometimes, what people say about things, and it makes me wonder what they would really like to say were it not for being judged as being one undesirable or another, PC has a lot to answer for, when will it dawn on mankind that it might be nice for the potential victims of free speech, (IE you can't call someone a Lazy sod even if they are) it is not a long term solution as resentment builds up on one side.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Depends on whether you prefer quality or quantity................................


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

You see the PC Brigade etc is just an excuse for lazy thinking........................of course you can call someone a lazy sod,just like you can say blackboard and all the other ridiculous fantasies invented by the Daily Mail and it's ilk to justify their position. Wherever did you read that certain things could not be said? 

What then happens is the Mailistas are led to believe their free speech is being limited by the lefties and the PC brigade and resentment does indeed build up, sadly mostly based on lies and fantasy.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You try telling an employee that they are lazy.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Now you see Kev............with all due respect (you can guess what is coming now) 

If an employer/manager cannot, or will not, challenge a lazy employee they will blame Trade Unions,the Labour Government or PC gone mad etc etc
BUT it is their problem and their lack of confidence. 

Or they will not challenge black employees and excuse that "for fear of being accused of being racist"..................excuses and laziness !!! 

Following correct procedures and being sure of your ground will carry you past these fantasy fears(generally).......................unless of course there is something lying behind your actions??????

You can't say that........you can't do that......................excuses.....................who told you so.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Whilst what you say is true, the rest of us have to live in the real world of consequences, one of which is said lazy arsed employee trots of to the docs, and gets time off for stress, you then have to pay sick pay until they feel like coming back to work if at all for 6 months.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Webby1 is quite right. 

I have unfortunately had to deal with those kev mentions, but having the correct policies and procedures and contracts of employment is key to managing such people either by, changing their behaviour, or out of a company. Well written Sickness Absence, Disciplinary and Incapability procedures protect all employed and the company. 

Generally it's those with a hire and fire mentality or those that don't understand employment law correctly that get the problems and end up in tribunals.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> Webby1 is quite right.
> 
> I have unfortunately had to deal with those kev mentions, but having the correct policies and procedures and contracts of employment is key to managing such people either by, changing their behaviour, or out of a company. Well written Sickness Absence, Disciplinary and Incapability procedures protect all employed and the company.
> 
> ...


So most of us then terry   with normal people you don't have problems but there are those in society who just turn up so they can get a wage, do as little as possible, have as many sick days as they can get away with, all you can do is warn them and in a small business it all takes time and effort, and some employers are so bewildered by it all it's easier to just put up with it.

I appreciate that employees need to be protected from unscrupulous bosses, but the system has now swung the other way, and there is so much red tape to comply with I wouldn't even consider setting up or buying any business which needed staff, which is very bad for the country as a whole as there are less full time jobs, and part time work is for the sake of sanity is down to below 16 hours per week.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Kev you just confirm my points around the need for well documented T&Cs and Polices and Procedures and the understanding of them by all.

Trust me, I had my fair share of troublesome staff but robust and fair management of them sorted it one way or another. Such action is vital to maintain the support of any other staff, who have to carry the burden of a failing colleague.

BTW dismissal for sickness is possible, I agree you need to follow the agreed procedures, but that same procedures also prevents unscrupulous employers from taking liberties as well, it does happen.

I think the balance is correct, we'll just agree to differ.

Terry


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Unfortunately too many rules and regulations can end up with the opposite effect of what was intended. Hence many employees on zero hour contracts, short term contracts, working for agencies, required to set up own employing company and so on. This sort of thing has happened time and time again throughout the world and in all areas of life where the State tries to put in place too many controls.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

There is a very large contingent of ex military (and wannabes) who dominate off topic threads on Fun. I doubt if it would suit a sensitive soul like you Peter :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Dick


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

*GT*



Glandwr said:


> There is a very large contingent of ex military (and wannabes) who dominate off topic threads on Fun. I doubt if it would suit a sensitive soul like you Peter :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Lucky I've not wasted my money by subscribing then Dick. Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

peribro said:


> The number of active threads since 3.00pm yesterday (Sunday). Also as of now there are 19 MHF members online and 77 on Fun - perhaps MHF members go to sleep earlier!
> 
> Maybe game over which will be a great shame but I see no sign of this trend changing - the opposite in fact. :crying:


So who's bovvered then? :surprise::surprise::surprise: At least on MHF you can get to read all the posts (of interest) - quality, not quantity.:laugh:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

This thread has gone a wee bit "off topic"....


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

HermanHymer said:


> This thread has gone a wee bit "off topic"....


I suppose that's all part of the 'fun' on Facts. :grin2:

Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hopefully it will go altogether, no disrespect to the OP, but it has to be the least useful subject to appear in a long while, maybe I'm missing the point, but MHF is fine from where I sit, I'd prefer if some of the longer established members came back and those still here posted more often, or joined in more, but we all use it how we like to use it, anyone is free to go on any site they choose, none are better than any other really, just different.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Hopefully it will go altogether, no disrespect to the OP, but it has to be the least useful subject to appear in a long while, maybe I'm missing the point, but MHF is fine from where I sit, I'd prefer if some of the longer established members came back and those still here posted more often, or joined in more, but we all use it how we like to use it, anyone is free to go on any site they choose, none are better than any other really, just different.


None taken(!) although I saw that someone else started a near identical thread yesterday or the day before.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

peribro said:


> None taken(!) although I saw that someone else started a near identical thread yesterday or the day before.


I managed to miss that one


----------

